# Atom rear hub



## brassbusterpc (Dec 26, 2010)

Trying to get the gears of a Atom 5 speed rear hub. Any tips or tricks would be great. Thanks.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 26, 2010)

Atom hub? Never heard of them. Got a pic?


----------



## MartyW (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm not sure if that is a Cassette or Freewheel but here is a link that explains both.
If you don't have the correct wrench it may pay to have a LBS do it for you.

http://www.parktool.com/blog/repair-help/cassette-and-freewheel-removal


----------

